# Memorial Day Remembrances



## Em in Ohio (May 25, 2020)

​*"Originally Memorial Day was known as Decoration Day, meant to honor the Union and the Confederate soldiers who died during the American Civil War. By the 1900s it had become a day to celebrate all American soldiers who died while serving in the military. It wasn't until 1967 that it was legally named Memorial Day."*

​


----------



## Lewkat (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 25, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 25, 2020)




----------

